# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 55 planted tank...



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

I finally feel comfortable putting a pic of my 55 on here to get some comments.









[This message was edited by James W on Fri January 16 2004 at 01:02 PM.]


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

I finally feel comfortable putting a pic of my 55 on here to get some comments.









[This message was edited by James W on Fri January 16 2004 at 01:02 PM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry James, but that link didn't work.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope that worked. I have tried everthing I can to get that picture to show up.

Regards
James W


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

I see it, looks good.







I have a similar piece of driftwood in my 55 with the Java's. Please name some your plants; and do you have C02. THX


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Jules... I have some java moss on that driftwood, you cant really see it in the picture. I also have 1 Aponogeton crispus, 5 amazon swords,a good bit of cabomba, and some brazilian water weed. I am going to take a good bit of the cabomba out this weekend and replace with more amazon swords.I think it will look better with more swords.

Regards
James W


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

oh yea , I do have co2 power injected. and I also ordered some hair grass to fill in the open areas.

Regards
James W


----------

